

How to Hire Better - sjain
http://tenmiles.com/blog/2010/08/how-to-hire-better/

======
timruffles
Great advice. Additionally, for me, the most important thing (from painful
experience) is to give candidates a test run to see if they fit in and measure
up.

Too easy to hire someone because they're likeable, and/or be taken in by past
experience, and then realise the horrible truth: they're awful at their job!

